# Raster image design and separation help needed



## agreatstitch (Mar 15, 2011)

We do all vector. I have a detailed raster image I would like to pay someone to separate and make few changes. If interested please contact me.


----------



## chromemarble (Jul 2, 2013)

hello,
im a freelance production artist
expert at seps, let me know if you still need this fixed up
[email protected]


----------



## myseps (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello,

I am a color separation expert and specialize in photo realistic / airbrush style Photoshop raster separations. Please take a look at my website and let me know if I can be of assistance. 

Thanks
Scott Detavernier
Myseps.com color separations


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

Good day, sir!

We do simulated process separations in Photoshop. Always done manually with no separation software to insure best results. 

______________________
Dynamik Graphics


----------

